# Sequel-new oldenburg mare finally got delivered last night :D



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

*Sequel my Oldenburg mare finally got delivered late last night!!!!! And I absolutely love her! She is confirmed in foal to Redwine for a spring 2012 foal She needs a bath for sure,but not today. Today she just gets to check out her new home. Couldn't resist at least posting a few first days pics *


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Do we have a drooling icon??

She is stunning congratulations


----------



## wyominggrandma (Nov 4, 2009)

She looks great. Glad it all worked out. She was worth fighting for.


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

Thank-you both! And I definitely agree wyominggrandma...she is was absolutely worth fighting for


----------



## Domino13011 (Aug 10, 2009)

Im so glad you finally got her! She's gorgeous


----------



## Gillian (Aug 2, 2008)

I love her! I was following your other thread. Glad she's home!

And that foal is going to be GORGEOUS.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

Piaffe, I read your thread yesterday. I was shocked that you had to go through all that. Anyways,she's a beautiful mare and I wish you the best with her.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

*drooling happens*



Golden Horse said:


> Do we have a drooling icon??
> 
> She is stunning congratulations


 
She is like the picture of "horse , perfection"


----------



## nicole25 (Jun 24, 2011)

YAY I am so happy to see that she is finally with you where she belongs after all of what you went through and that she is in foal like promised. She is gorgeous congrats.


----------



## myhorseriesen (Nov 11, 2010)

that is a beautiful horse congratz!


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Wow!!! She is breathtakingly gorgeous!!! Cant wait to see that Redwine foal either!!!


----------



## haleylvsshammy (Jun 29, 2010)

She is gorgeous! Very stunning, that baby will be one of the most gorgeous little suckers!

Would somebody mind posting a link to the thread that has the back story to this beauty? I want to be "in the know"


----------



## Eliz (Jun 16, 2010)

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-law/what-should-i-even-do-point-94121/


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Very nice!


----------



## Carleen (Jun 19, 2009)

Gorgeous mare, and I love her name!


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

thanks so much everyone for all your help! espeically wyominggrandma...doubt I would have Sequel without her  

Carleen- I LOVE her name too. Previous owners were calling her sydney as a nickname,but I really just like to call her sequel...lol.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

So glad it all worked out! She's a beauty! Looking forward to her foaling thread 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

She is breathtaking! Out of curiosity, and off subject, how much are you selling Nimir for?


----------



## DustyDiamond (Mar 18, 2010)

She is super pretty!

Good luck with 2012 foal when it gets here.

You'll definitely have to post some pics then


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

SUJ- Pmd ya'

I will post lots of pics of her foal for sure.. no worries dustydiamond...lol. thank-you


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

One thing about the internet, it can really prompt people to do the right thing, when they are contemplating doing the wrong thing.

Glad it worked out for you!! She's lovely!


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

Allison Finch said:


> One thing about the internet, it can really prompt people to do the right thing, when they are contemplating doing the wrong thing.QUOTE]
> 
> _exactly!!!:wink:_


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Oh, WOW. What are your plans for her after she foals?


----------



## Courtney (May 20, 2011)

W.O.W. What a beautiful mare! I have to say... I love her personalized halter. I know it's a funny thing to notice, but I've always loved leather halters with a brass name plate on them.

I can't wait to see pictures of the foal!


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

equiniphile said:


> Oh, WOW. What are your plans for her after she foals?


I am planning to get her in training and start riding her (as soon as my broken ankle heals). I am also contemplating breeding her back on her foal heat next spring. I need to do some stallion perusing I guess:wink: I found an Oldenburg stud near me that I really liked,but I found out he just passed away in May  



Courtney said:


> W.O.W. What a beautiful mare! I have to say... I love her personalized halter. I know it's a funny thing to notice, but I've always loved leather halters with a brass name plate on them.
> 
> I can't wait to see pictures of the foal!


Lol...thanks! I have always liked leather with the brass too. Sadly she rubbed her halter on something and broke off one of the name plates...but at least she still has the other one


----------

